# Window stays



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi All
Our caravan-type rear windows are of the top hinged type with the stays that self latch at various points, and to close must be pushed right out to get them to release. I think one or two are stiff or faulty-one windows minimum opening is about 10 inches (wont latch below that!) and one of the others will sometimes not release and close even when 45 degrees to the body!! Question-is there a way to lubricate this type of window stay, or is replacement the only answer? Any advice greatly appreciated! (It drives my Wife mad, much like I do!!) :twisted:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I also have had this problem. What I do is to watch the next slot for a small bump to appear, then press this bump down to release the locking mechanism. Does anyone knows an easier way that doesn't involve double-jointed antics.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've spent many hours trying to lock or unlock our windows. I thought there was a secret code of clicks that I hadn't mastered


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

When they are working properly there is a point mid way between catch points where if you lower the window it will close all the way down. The method described above where you push the "bumps" in works well when the catch mechanism is mucky or needs lubricating but you need to be a contortionist to do it :lol: .

To clean and lubricate ours I open the window wide and standing outside I flush out the mechanism with a blast of WD40 using the red pipe. Before you try this arm yourself with a big soft rag to catch the excess and try to aim away from the van :wink: .
This treatment followed by operating the mechanism a few times has resulted in ours working properly ( for most of the time :roll: )

mike


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

you could try a silicon based furniture polish, usually works pretty well where moving parts are made of plastic or a combination of plastic and other materials

Bill


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Minerva said:


> you could try a silicon based furniture polish, usually works pretty well where moving parts are made of plastic or a combination of plastic and other materials
> 
> Bill


The stays I was referring to are all the black, all metal ones as in picture below:-

Mike


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Aah-mine are aluminium with black plastic ends, but they do seem similar to the ones pictured. I think I will try WD 40 and see what happens....thanks all.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Are they round, John? If so, they're like mine, which are also a bit of a mystery as far as staying open / closing are concerned.

At first, we thought we needed to push them open with some vigour, and let them find their own position, but that didn't work after the first couple of times.

Our latest 'method' is to slowly open them, and taking the pressure off at various points to see if they 'stick'. From our experience, it seems that 10 inches is the first locking point - below that, we sometimes open them and put the latches down, which provides a little draught of air (thanks to Norman of Bernay for that - again!).

Our bigeest problem is with the window in the kitchen, which opens out over the bike rack. Unless the bikes are loaded 'just so', the window will open, and latch, but then not open any further without hitting one or other part of one of the bikes. I then have to unscrew the stays from the window frame, so I can unlock them :roll: 

I'd be very interested to hear how the WD40 goes  

Gerald


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Gerald
No, ours arent round, but more of a T shaped profile. The locking notches are visible on the outside, but of course the mechanism isnt, so it is a bit of a puzzle to me how they actually work.. :? 
Will give the WD 40 a try.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I've had fun with the windows too. In fact, spent so much time vigorously trying to get one of them to stay open that i managed to open it so wide that the window dropped off.  

It was then that I discovered it wouldn't stay open because all the little metal clips that pop into place inside the tube were not actually in position. One was behind the sofa cushions and the other was on the floor outside.  

I gave trying to reinsert the little blighters and now the window is held open with various objects that we have to hand at the time - socks, books, pens etc that we have to go outside and retrieve off the floor everytime! :x 

Not that we open it much in Winter .... may be a bit more annoying in summer so I may have a go at fixing it again then. :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

wurz said:


> I've had fun with the windows too. In fact, spent so much time vigorously trying to get one of them to stay open that i managed to open it so wide that the window dropped off.
> 
> It was then that I discovered it wouldn't stay open because all the little metal clips that pop into place inside the tube were not actually in position. One was behind the sofa cushions and the other was on the floor outside.


 :lol: Made me laugh, Leigh. One of ours got in a tizzy once (or maybe we got a bit too vigorous in our "push it open and hope for the best" policy), and its poor little knee buckled. I managed to straighten it out, and it still seems to work :?

I would think someone ought to do the things. O'Leary's don't seem to, and I'm not near my CAK tanks catalogue at the mo.

Gerald


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

wurz said:


> I've had fun with the windows too. In fact, spent so much time vigorously trying to get one of them to stay open that i managed to open it so wide that the window dropped off.
> 
> It was then that I discovered it wouldn't stay open because all the little metal clips that pop into place inside the tube were not actually in position. One was behind the sofa cushions and the other was on the floor outside.
> 
> ...


Is it bad to quote myself? Hmmm, no matter. An update!

I have today gone and purchased (along with a whole bunch of other stuff that really needed purchasing so be prepared for stupid questions) replacement window stays. They are the aluminium type with black ends that Waleem mentions and are the same as the ones I already have.

I have hit a snag though ... I can't get the old busted ones off. The upper part of the stay (the black plastic bit) screws to the inside of the window frame - no problem. The lower black plastic bit attaches to the window. This is where I come unstuck. The new ones have 2 screw holes to attach it to the panel that I can see inside the double glazed window. The old ones are just black plastic with a tiny pin hole in them. I cannot see how they are attached? Flippin super glue? Would be just my luck! Shall I emit a war cry and just rip em off or should I lever them with a screwdriver and hope for the best?

All suggestions welcome, has anyone else experienced this?  :lol:


----------

